

PHP Fat-Free Framework - ubermeister
http://fatfree.sourceforge.net
FAT-FREE is a powerful yet lightweight PHP 5.3+ Web development framework designed to help you build dynamic and robust applications - fast!
======
poops
They advertise as "fat-free" but i think theres still fat that could be
trimmed, that wouldn't be needed in a base framework.

I don't really understand why they call some of these plugins through the F3
class instead of using them separately.

Wouldn't it be better to separate db class, and do Db::query() or Db::sql()
instead of F3::sql(), which uses a __callStatic() magic method and loops
through all the files in the autoload dir and checking each class to see if it
has a sql() method. Just seems like it's doing a lot of extra un-needed work,
even if it is caching it

~~~
beausorensen
I believe you already can, using F3:: for everything is just a fallback if
you've forgotten what class the method belongs to. I had a thought to plug in
an ACL check inside the __callStatic() and autoLoad() methods, since it's
already searching for the class and method, would be a simple thing to run
that through an ACL table to see if the user has access to the class/method.
Just a thought.

------
wbond
I am surprised it is licensed as GPLv3. That limits it to in-house projects
unless you want to license any of your reusable code in a project as GPL to
your clients.

If you are looking for a routing library that works with 5.3, but also 5.1.6
and 5.2, I recommend checking out Moor
(<http://github.com/jeffturcotte/moor>). It is licensed MIT so it can be used
on any project.

------
wccrawford
"But wait! Act now and get 2 PHP Fat-Free Frameworks for the same low price!"

Does anyone else think that page reads like an infomercial?

Also, PHP -is- a templating engine. No need to re-implement it inside itself.

------
ck2
REQUIRES php 5.3, won't even run on 5.2.x

That's a tad overboard.

